# Let's be Frank...All things Zappa!



## Wavels (May 4, 2015)

This is an homage to Frank Zappa.
It is due to Frank that I became interested in different types of music.
Classical and Jazz have been passions of mine because I started to listen to Zappa.
Frank was a singular and gigantic talent the likes of which rarely grace us mere mortals with their blinding genius.
Thanks Frank!


All things Zappa...


----------



## Wavels (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 4, 2015)

This is a full length documentary about Zappa.

Well worth watching....IMHO...


----------



## Wavels (May 4, 2015)

More good stuff.


----------



## Wavels (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 4, 2015)




----------



## oldtimer54 (May 4, 2015)

I had the great fortune of meeting a Duke University Grad student back in the late 70's who introduced my friends and I to Frank Zappa .......I seem to remember Titties and Beer as the song that I first heard .This same guy also introduced us to the first Skunk weed we ever smoked. He literally changed our lives and he dissapeared just as quickly as he appeared. I still think about him from time to time.... .David Rosin thank you wherever you are !!!


----------



## Wavels (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 16, 2015)




----------



## vostok (May 16, 2015)

I love this guy and his music words, too many coneheads fuck him off, but his son was carrying his flame....I havn't heard of his son in some time


----------



## Wavels (May 18, 2015)

This breathtakingly beautiful instrumental was released in 1969.
Listen to how fresh it sounds!!!!!!!! Amazing!
Simply beautiful.
Thanks Frank!!!!



This tune haunts my dreams...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2015)

surprised @panhead hasn't checked in yet


----------



## panhead (May 18, 2015)

vostok said:


> I love this guy and his music words, too many coneheads fuck him off, but his son was carrying his flame....I havn't heard of his son in some time


Dweezil is still killin it with Zappa Plays Zappa , releasing videos , albums & touring all the time around the globe .

You can find out when Zappa plays Zappa is comming near your area by calling the Barking Pumpkin hotline at 818-786 - 7546 or thru the zappa website .


----------



## panhead (May 18, 2015)

Great thread wavels , i cant think of a more important musician in my lifetime , so many innovations he accomplished in music composition have went unthanked by the music industry it sickens me .

Frank was the 1st Composer to incorporate the use of pedals on miked saxaphone , he was also the 1st Composer to use electrified Marimba Vibes in compositions ,his 40 yr old composition The Black Page is still the benchmark of musical achievement for all drummers, Franks style of using complicated super imposed rythms over time & odd order time is unrivaled to this day by any composer ,the music industry said he had no rythmic composition ability or marketability & shunned him .

Frank discovered & gave the 1st shot at the big time for 2 of the biggest rock bands in history when he discovered Alice Cooper & produced Grand Funks 1st album , Frank also taught Paul Schaffer from David Lettermans band how to conduct an orchestra with zero thanks from Paul durring Pauls tribute to the best musical acts to appear on Letterman , lil asswipe he is .

He submitted his 1st Orchestral works with a piece of chamber music at age 17 & Zuben Madea didnt believe a kid could compose serious orchestral music , he taught himself to conduct full orchestras with authority & perfect time by reading a public library book .

It pisses me off that Dweezil won a Grammy for his rendition of one of the most important pieces of music since Beethovens 5th & the Grammy dicks refused to televise Dweezils acceptance of the award & him dedicating the award back to his father , how fucking cool is that where Frank dedicated the album to Dweezil when he was born & Dweezil won a grammy for a song off the album , then dedicated it back to his dad & the grammy morons needed more time for Taylor Swift & Beyonce to do some lip sync teen heart throb bullshit music & never aired the clip & presented him the award to an empty audience with only Gail Zappa & Their kids Diva , Ahmet & Moon Unit in the entire building .

After hearing Freak Out for the 1st time is what inspired me to play guitar in the 1st place , then after hearing Frank play The Translvania Boogie & blow away any composition Hendrix ever did , then get zero critical acclaim i knew how ignorant & biased the music industry was , Jimi Hendrix was illeterate musically but he got critical acclaim as the worlds best guitarist while Zappas compositions were light years ahead of Hendrixs ability to play .

My whole family is into FZ , even my wife was familiar with Franks orchestral works growing up in Beirut Lebanon while 99% of Americans are clueless that America produced a composer who's works are viewed as genius by the orchestral music world & that the London Symphony Orchestra was not able to perform his compositions to their fullest , the LSO made many mistakes while recording the sessions , i'd love to see Snoop Dog or Kid Rock compose music that stumps the worlds most accomplished & most capable orchestra such as the LSO but Kid Rock & Snoop Dog are geniouses , sheer ignorance .

My wife & i both mourned Franks death & still to this day wont watch his last interview , Frank had such an impact on us he's like family , some songs we cant even listen too anymore because the beauty touched us in such a way we feel only sadness , Peaches En Regallia is one of them , Watermellon in Easter hay from Joes Garage will make me burst into tears & we rarely listen to it .

Im gonna have alot more to post in this fan tastic thread , anybody not familiar with FZ should watch the links provided & discover America produced a composer who history will remember alongside the likes of Beethoven, Stravinski & Varees , infact Stravinski played some pieces of Zappas music before he passed away .


----------



## panhead (May 18, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> surprised @panhead hasn't checked in yet


I spent the afternoon at the internal medicine surgeons office discussing my wife's recent fecal smear results , apparently they botched her surgery last month & she's suffering from internal bleeding , meaning they have to go back in to find the vessel & cuaterize it , I had to start drinking hard at 2 pm this afternoon to even cope with the news , I love that woman so much if that god dammed surgeon don't fix her & she don't pull through I'm putting a slug in his head & calling the cops to come fetch me , life ain't worth living without her so I may as well take out the bastard who fucked her up , I told his fucking ass today that if she don't pull thru I'm holding him personally responsible as a man not a doctor & he knows I meant it , the sorry fuck .

Anyhow on to FZ , this thread made my day , thanks to wavels for posting it and thanks to barnbuster for hipping me up to it , gotta dig out some links I really dig .


----------



## panhead (May 18, 2015)

Wavels said:


> This breathtakingly beautiful instrumental was released in 1969.
> Listen to how fresh it sounds!!!!!!!! Amazing!
> Simply beautiful.
> Thanks Frank!!!!
> ...


I love Hot Rats and understand where your coming from , Peaches has that effect on me but the hardest one for me to hear is Watermelon in Easter Hay , its almost like Frank wrote about his own death & Warren Cucurillo had to play Franks Swan Song 30 years before his death , i'll set the clip up for those who don't know the album set Joes Garage .

Joe is a Barbarian with a wrench in his pocket , he is also a musician , there is an evil monitoring system in place to monitor people & their communications known as The Central Scrutinizer & he has made all music illegal , Joe is in prison for not obeying the law & he knows the end is near , he goes into his ugly little room & quietly dreams his last imaginary guitar solo .

I love where Joes imaginary solo hits those notes & Ray White sings " Well that one did the trick ! If they only coulda heard it while they were suckin on each others dicks " , the melody is very sad in its nature making it & the context it was wrote about seem as if Frank wrote the song about his own slow death that took him away from his 1st love , writing & playing music .

Here's his son Dweezil playing Watermelon in Easter hay , I cried when I watched Dweezil play the song & in this clip Dweezil can't hold back his own tears , its the 2nd song that always makes Dweezil & the audience cry .


----------



## panhead (May 18, 2015)

This album Jazz from Hell was composed entirely on the synclavier computer because it was capable of playing the chords its impossible for humans to play , it was later simplified & arranged for orchestral performances .

Here's Frank very near death conducting the orchestra , when the piece was finished the audience gave Frank a 25 minute long standing ovation , keep in mind his audience is all made up of hard core modern classical music enthusiasts , many of whom are professional orchestral musicians themselves so they have an ear for perfection .

This was Franks last appearance when he was weeks from death with inoperable stage 4 prostate cancer , he couldn't even attend a gig in his honor titled Zappa's universe later that month & died shortly after this appearance .

Keep in mind this man taught himself to conduct full orchestras from a simple old library book when it takes others a life time of study , calling Frank a genius is an understatement , even Stravinsky didn't get 25 minute standing ovations .

The modern composer & conductor at work & near death , I'm a classical music fan & this performance makes me teary eyed .


----------



## panhead (May 18, 2015)

Here's a good performance of the Transylvania Boogie by ex Duran Duran guitar player & the guitar master behind all the intricate playing on Zappa's Joes garage .

Warren Cucurillo .


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 19, 2015)

Had this on a VHS tape and damn near wore it out.






Includes:

"Zoot Allures"
"Tinsel Town Rebellion"
City of Tiny Lites (beginning) / interview segment

"More Trouble Every Day"
"Hot Plate Heaven at the Green Hotel" (edited, and including more interview segments)
Goblin Girl (beginning) / interview segment
The Deathless Horsie (ending)

"The Dangerous Kitchen"
"He's So Gay"
"Bobby Brown Goes Down"
"Keep It Greasy"
"Honey, Don't You Want a Man Like Me?"
Carol, You Fool (beginning) / interview segment

"Dinah-Moe Humm"
"Cosmik Debris"
(Encore)

"Be in My Video"
"Dancin' Fool"
"Whippin' Post"


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 19, 2015)

Had a "Live In New York" 8-Track too.
Always a good party tape.


----------



## heckler73 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## panhead (May 19, 2015)

These are the type kids who give me hope that rap bullshit hasn't drained every kids head to a mush pile , these kids care about making music & musicianship .

This kid was 17 in this video , since making it he's opened for Steve Vai and played with Zappa plays Zappa , here he is playing Rat Tomago off the album Shiek yer Booty .






This kid has fast fingers & decent phrasing & does a fair job , this is from the album Zoot Alures & the song is called Black Napkins by another teen aged kid .






Here's another young girl who nails The song The G-Spot Tornado from the album Jazz from hell & my favorite Zappa modern classical album .






I hesitate to even post this young man who holds a place in my heart for fear the site troll will tear apart with his venom to get to me , i'll just say he's a good kid who works hard & leave it at that .

Here " He " is playing a song from the Shut up n Play yer Guitar collection ,the song is Sexual Harassment in the Workplace .


----------



## panhead (May 19, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Had this on a VHS tape and damn near wore it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the internet was new I used to exchange emails & instant messages with Scott Thunes who played bass on much of that set of albums , he hated playing with Frank so bad he quit the business & had nothing good to say about FZ , once Frank died he changed his tune & acted like he loved Frank so he could get back in good with Dweezil & play again , Scott Thunes is the reason all of FZ's last band refused to tour anymore , Frank said fuck it & stopped touring .

I had the chance to meet & speak with Mike Kenally who played guitar in that band & he verified Scott was a major pain in the ass , he did end up playing at the Zappa's Universe tribute days before Frank died then went on a 10 year shit talking rampage about hating Frank, fuck Scott Thunes .


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

panhead said:


> Great thread wavels , i cant think of a more important musician in my lifetime , so many innovations he accomplished in music composition have went unthanked by the music industry it sickens me .
> 
> Frank was the 1st Composer to incorporate the use of pedals on miked saxaphone , he was also the 1st Composer to use electrified Marimba Vibes in compositions ,his 40 yr old composition The Black Page is still the benchmark of musical achievement for all drummers, Franks style of using complicated super imposed rythms over time & odd order time is unrivaled to this day by any composer ,the music industry said he had no rythmic composition ability or marketability & shunned him .
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input and perspective. Greatly appreciated.
I know that if I had not been introduced to Zappa's music, that I would not have explored and discovered music outside of my then rock-centric point of view.
Thanks Frank!

Zappa mentions Varese as a major influence. Ionisation in particular.
Here it is:


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

Zappa will go down in history as one of the greatest composers in the history of American music.
This is my list of those who will live on as America's best composers.
Not in any order of awesomeness.

Gershwin
Barber
Copeland
Ives
Ellington
ZAPPA.

These men were all able to produce great, readily identifiable American music.

I will provide an example of each and thereby solidify and reinforce Zappa's rightful claim of inclusion


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

Sam Barber... Adagio for strings...

Simply amazing and beautiful.
This has been used in many movies, most notably Platoon...heart wrenching and sublime.


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

George Gershwin.
Genius, composer of truly magnificent American music.
Here is a taste.


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

Aaron Copeland.
Another American genius...instantly identifiable as American...


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

Duke Ellington.
A blindingly brilliant American genius.
Wow.


----------



## knucklehead bob (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

Now here is my case for Zappa's inclusion in the elite upper pantheon of composers:

Sofa.
A simple, deceptively beautiful melody which bears repeated listenings...
Uniquely remarkable.


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

Just beautiful...


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

Oops, sorry I forgot about Charles Ives....


----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)

Here is a cover of early Frank on a new album...


----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)

And now back to Frank doing Frank...


----------



## Wavels (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Loved the Mothers! Suzy Creamcheese, Call any vegetable.
Sorry to hear about the wife Panhead.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 15, 2015)

Joe's Garage is so strange, pervy, and magical all at once. I love it.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 19, 2015)

I have enjoyed Joe's Garage since it came out in 1979.
Being a graduate of Catholic grammar school and high school, I find this quite relateable...hahaha














Fembot in a Wet T-Shirt is quite melodic and actually somewhat beautiful in a pervy, bizarre sort of way!!!
Fantastic tune!


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks to Frank, Alice Cooper learned a few things, he was their first label they signed under before the name Alice Cooper. 

Fav Zappa song chours..."Fooling yourself girl, going right up your poop shoot..(then girls sing)...oh...oh...oh!"


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 29, 2015)

"I want a funky little jewish princess, with titanic tits and sand blasted zits!"


----------



## Wavels (Sep 29, 2015)

RockStarGrower said:


> "I want a funky little jewish princess, with titanic tits and sand blasted zits!"


Hahaha...


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 29, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 29, 2015)

Always loved to put this album on for a late nite bake session.
Inca Roads is just insane space jazz rock - the wah'd solo and keyboards! 
...Lounging in a big comfy sofa of course.
The production is awesome on this album throughout.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 30, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Always loved to put this album on for a late nite bake session.
> Inca Roads is just insane space jazz rock - the wah'd solo and keyboards!
> ...Lounging in a big comfy sofa of course.
> The production is awesome on this album throughout.


Yup.
One of my favorite Zappa albums.
The most amazing thing about this fantastic album is that it was *made in 1975!!!!*
It sounds amazingly fresh and energetic, simply bursting with hypnotic melodies...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 8, 2015)

Some sad news.

*Frank Zappa's Widow Gail Zappa Dead at 70*
*As longtime head of Zappa Family Trust, wife was responsible for issuing close to 40 albums of previously unreleased music by Frank since his 1993 death*


Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/frank-zappas-widow-gail-zappa-dead-at-70-20151007#ixzz3nzN5j7v6


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 11, 2015)

I moved to Baltimore for a job, and the barber introduced me. Best haircuts of my life. Can't say I've listen to more than a handful of his music, as Queen had previously exposed me to classical. I get that if your from Baltimore it can be awesome place to be, but totally regret going there as an outsider.


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm a wino man...I lost control of my body functions....hahaha







I stink like a hog....


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

If you are gonna be a wino, you might very well wind up working in a gas station...
If you can get any work at all...hahaha


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/InventionisMater/videos/918903448189611/?pnref=story

HEY THERE BROTHA.............WHO YOU JIVIN' WITH COSMIC DEBRIS....WHO YA JIVIN????


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

RockStarGrower said:


> "I want a funky little jewish princess, with titanic tits and sand blasted zits!"


she had a garlic aroma that could level tacooooma!


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/InventionisMater/videos/918903448189611/?pnref=story
> 
> HEY THERE BROTHA.............WHO YOU JIVIN' WITH COSMIC DEBRIS....WHO YA JIVIN????



Outstanding...very sweet...so cool...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> she had a garlic aroma that could level tacooooma!



well...sand blasted zits take the big, sweet cake, baby...yummy...


----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (Oct 22, 2015)

Sofa is one of the greatest melodies ever written by any human being ever*...ever*...
Sooo beautiful...Thank you Frank...

I can, and have, listened to various iterations of this gorgeous melody, without interruption...for a really long time...

Pure genius...creating a simple and uniquely beautiful melody...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Outstanding...very sweet...so cool...


stockholm in 73' that bass clarinet gives me goosebumps


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 10, 2015)

Ya'll stand back else ya might get hurt!


----------



## Wavels (Sep 12, 2016)

I am dusting off this old thread to make Zappaphiles aware of a new documentary:







http://www.wsj.com/articles/eat-that-question-frank-zappa-in-his-own-words-review-an-entertainers-story-1466709846
*Eat That Question: Frank Zappa in His Own Words’ Review: An Entertainer’s Story*


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

Those jesus freaks...........


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

the end of the concert above 2:26:00 in........what song is that? Made my spine tingle.


----------



## Wavels (Sep 13, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> the end of the concert above 2:26:00 in........what song is that? Made my spine tingle.


It is Watermelon in Easter Hay from Joe's Garage.
Here is the album version:


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

you just made everything ok man thankyou


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 13, 2016)

Fooling yourself girl, going right up your poop shoot, .I YI YI! ..."

Best part of the whole album.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

ANAL


----------



## RockStarGrower (Sep 14, 2016)

Funny thing was, I never liked frank zappa till I heard that album and it magical. Lol


----------



## Wavels (Sep 15, 2016)

Whippin' Post.
1984


----------



## Wavels (Mar 23, 2017)

Frank's genius at work
Wow, simply wow


----------



## Wavels (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Mar 23, 2017)

This track is a regular feature in my "jam along" sessions.
The stuff he starts doing around 4:20 (yah...I know) is where it gets fun.
Then around 5:03 he whirls into this lick that just hooks the ear. At least it did, for me, the first time I heard it. Ever since then, I set out to master the track. I still can't play it *perfect*, but damn I get close...and the feeling of release after tearing through the complexity of it all is just _*Blessed Relief*_  (Is this part 1 of a Conceptual Continuity sub-thread?)


----------



## tstick (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Wavels (Mar 25, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> This track is a regular feature in my "jam along" sessions.
> The stuff he starts doing around 4:20 (yah...I know) is where it gets fun.
> Then around 5:03 he whirls into this lick that just hooks the ear. At least it did, for me, the first time I heard it. Ever since then, I set out to master the track. I still can't play it *perfect*, but damn I get close...and the feeling of release after tearing through the complexity of it all is just _*Blessed Relief*_  (Is this part 1 of a Conceptual Continuity sub-thread?)


I have deduced that you play guitar?
I am envious.

Great video version of this tune.
The fire is mesmerizing!

I look forward to part 2 of Conceptual Continuity sub-thread!

Thanks.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Mar 25, 2017)

I went and saw this concert, which featured the music of Zappa _*and Varese*_ played by the Turning Point Ensemble in Vancouver, a month or so ago. All I can say is if you get the chance to hear Varese played _*LIVE*_, do your ear and right hemisphere of your brain a favour, go experience it. One cannot appreciate Varese fully until one feels it in the flesh; old recordings just don't capture the subtleties. The dynamics of the percussionists is what entertained me the most, and when one sees _*how*_ Octandre is performed, it is like peering behind the scenes of a master magician's trick. The mind is blown away by how so few could create a sound so massive.

But I was in for a treat that night. John Oswald was also featured on the list, with a performance of his new work, _*REFUSE*_. Now, I didn't clue in as to who he was until I walked by the "merch" table, consisting of a middle-aged woman, smiling brightly, a handful of CDs displayed in front of her. One was the album GRAYFOLDED, which I first heard in the 90s, tripping on acid, and have on the shelf with a secret bit of reverence beside my tiny collection of _*important*_ GD CDs. When I realized the connection, a light exploded in my mind and I felt this moment of my existence must have been ordained by the very Cosmos itself. 
I was part of only the 2nd group of ears in the world to hear his composition, which interlaced 1960s TV themes and sprinklings of Zappa's _*echappees, *_among other things. I can only hope a recording of it can become available for others to enjoy, but again, perhaps the effect would not be the same as live? 
There were TWO CONDUCTORS at one point, to maintain the poly-rhythm!!! And, of course, the obligatory sound of a siren made a cameo. 
The title itself can be perceived in two ways, both with equal merit. Mr. Oswald is perhaps a secret gift to those looking for that _*cutting edge*_ of weird, as it were. I feel bad, though, because I had a chance to talk with him, but was too tired to wait. Maybe next time, if the opportunity arises again?

Anyway, here's another current-day link in the chain, as told by John Oswald himself...(Is this part 2 of the CCST? Or just part 1a? ooooooh...mystery..._*DUN DUN DUNnnnnn*_)


----------



## Wavels (Mar 25, 2017)

"I hear Linda Ronstadt is looking for a guitar player"
Hahahaha:


----------



## heckler73 (Mar 25, 2017)

Speaking of Varese...If one wants to _*really*_ comprehend Zappa's mechanics, one has to dig into _*his*_ sources. Unfortunately, this requires using the left-hemisphere. It requires reducing music into metrics; _*Little Dots*_ (Wot m8? Is that a plug?), pitch, time signatures, keys, etc.
But along with the more mundane theory, there are the *DIFT(S).*
Now, you know that 'S' is up to something, and it's not an accident, either.
*Duration 
Intensity
Frequency
Timbre
Space *(sometimes)
These were the elements Varese pondered, and that last one was crucial in the grand cartoon of Zappa's compositional technique, as he has noted several times in interviews. To that end, here is a video that discusses Varese's _*Deserts*_ in that kind of nerdy detail. But have a gander, you may come away with a far more profound appreciation for those _*seemingly*_ random passages of Zappa. It turns out, _*he wrote them that way, *_to paraphrase Steve Vai (OH...snap. CCST strikes again! But wait...is this a footnote or part 2a?)


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 25, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Speaking of Varese...If one wants to _*really*_ comprehend Zappa's mechanics, one has to dig into _*his*_ sources. Unfortunately, this requires using the left-hemisphere. It requires reducing music into metrics; _*Little Dots*_ (Wot m8? Is that a plug?), pitch, time signatures, keys, etc.
> But along with the more mundane theory, there are the *DIFT(S).*
> Now, you know that 'S' is up to something, and it's not an accident, either.
> *Duration
> ...


That's fascinating, heckler (and it explains a lot). Thank you for posting it!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 25, 2017)

I was amazed (and so fucking happy) to recently stumble across several videos of young musicians with an interest (and the skill) to cover Zappa. I had no idea that was happening. I play guitar some, but most of Zappa's music is well beyond my ability (to play or to even try to break down and analyze). Here are some kids, more than 40 years later, covering Montana:


----------



## Wavels (Mar 28, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Speaking of Varese...If one wants to _*really*_ comprehend Zappa's mechanics, one has to dig into _*his*_ sources. Unfortunately, this requires using the left-hemisphere. It requires reducing music into metrics; _*Little Dots*_ (Wot m8? Is that a plug?), pitch, time signatures, keys, etc.
> But along with the more mundane theory, there are the *DIFT(S).*
> Now, you know that 'S' is up to something, and it's not an accident, either.
> *Duration
> ...


Wowie Kazowie!
Great post(s) @heckler73!
Edifying as well as entertaining!
Please continue your sterling CCST at your leisure, good sir

Thanks for your contributions!


----------



## Wavels (Mar 28, 2017)

Here are two young female composer/musicians who (to my ears) are evocative of FZ.


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 8, 2017)

Wavels said:


> Here are two young female composer/musicians who (to my ears) are evocative of FZ.


I was going to post the Cheepnis studio outtakes with the two female singers as the focus--to maintain Conceptual Continuity--but someone beat me to it (oh yeah, it was you).
So, for the sake of CCST application (and a very complicated one, at that), here's the scene from "It Conquered the World" where the monster comes out of the cave, which is described in the song.
I remember seeing that movie for the first time way back when, waiting for the scene where the guy pushing the 2x4 has his hand (and board) show up in the frame...I thought it was all a joke when I heard Zappa describe it, but no; he was _*serious*_. 
It's definitely worth watching at least once in your life (and still on YouTube, free). Shit...I actually had to go to a video store and pay money in order to see it!
_*
Lee van Cleef? *_


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 12, 2017)

a good song for the morning alarm to wake n bake to, positive start to the day


----------



## heckler73 (Apr 16, 2017)

Okay...how to tie it in...hmmm.
A page or so back I posted a video analysis of Varese's work. Another important piece in the puzzle is Frank's old buddy Don Van Vliet. A lot of people can't wrap their heads around what _*appears*_ to be cacophony at best, an LSD-soaked disaster at worst. But just like Zappa's _*seemingly*_ nonsensical works--especially his segues with sped-up belches and violin scratches, for example--there is an underlying, logical reason to the madness.

What Beefheart was doing, ultimately, turned out to be a prototypical exploration of what Zappa referred to as *xenochrony, *although, it is basically a poly-rhythm*, *while xenochrony is more to do with mixing recordings. 

But who is there to provide an analysis? None other than the same gentleman (Samuel Andreyev) who made the Varese videos.
I swear, this guy can probably be compelled to do some Zappa analysis proper. That would be _*feckin grand*_, as some less than well known gentlemen of Irish extraction might say!

Anyway, without further ado, the analysis of *Frownland *from Beefheart's TMR (1969)
I guarantee you'll come away with a renewed interest to go back and listen to your copy (if you have it).






Who knew there were actual harmonic melodies under it all?   

*ALERT ALERT...special EDIT*: I just spoke with Mr. Andreyev and he has confirmed Zappa will be on deck for future analysis, although he "is not an expert" in his music.  That's kind of ironic since he is so familiar with his influences. What do you guys think? What song would be worthy of being analyzed first? I'm thinking something from Weasels Ripped My Flesh, a) because it's from the Mothers period, so it would be a good setup for a multi-video series, b) it is a weird album with some beautiful complexity and jazz elements not really felt on the prior albums, c) it--along with Burnt Weeny Sandwich--represented the end of the 1st Mothers incarnation, arguably at their respective 'peak'.
In the meantime, keep your eyes on this thread for future secret updates.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (Apr 28, 2017)

This doesn't need much preparation to appreciate.
It is some secret weirdness that has been molding over, fermenting in sweaty magnetic fields, deep in the bowels of some TV station's dungeon, _*flies all green and buzzing*_.
But in light of the recent foray into the _*theory*_ c/o Mr Andreyev, revisiting the 'noisy' Mothers might be worthwhile. 
The stage performance of Motorhead Sherwood is worth twice the price of admission, _*b'lieve me, it's true.*_
_*




*_


----------



## heckler73 (May 2, 2017)

This is a possible goldmine.
It is a 2009 Doctoral thesis from Brett G. Clement that discusses the theory underlying Zappa's instrumental works.
He sourced some 150+ songs in his analysis, but I've only started digging into it.
From the abstract:


This dissertation offers the first large-scale analytical study of the instrumental music of Frank Zappa (1940-1993). Following initial commentary in Chapter 1 on the problems of categorization in the repertoire, Chapter 2 offers a preliminary discussion of style and form in Zappa's music. Regarding style, I detail the fallouts of Zappa's unique early musical education as well as the influence of his guitar playing in his compositional style. My investigation of form explores the formal implications of melodic repetition, examining non-repeating forms characteristic of the _hybrid_ works and repeating forms utilizing variation procedures such as _contour retention_ and _isomelism._ 
Chapter 3 is devoted to rhythm and meter in Zappa's music. The primary topics of this chapter are various types of rhythmic/metrical conflict, including polymeter, _metrical dissonance_, and _rhythmic dissonance_, which are explained in part as an attempted merging of advanced compositional techniques and rock/pop music norms. A theoretical discussion of rhythmic dissonance, which is Zappa's trademark rhythmic device, comprises the bulk of the chapter.

Chapter 4 offers a _Lydian theory_ for Zappa's diatonic music, loosely adapted from George Russell's seminal jazz theory _The Lydian Chromatic Concept_ (1953). This theory views the Lydian scale as representing a tonic state in Zappa's music due to its special static attributes. It introduces the concept of a _Lydian system_, containing a limited group of diatonic modes related to a common Lydian scale. Within, I demonstrate how the pitch structures of non-Lydian modes are related abstractly to those of the Lydian tonic, and follow by considering _pedal substitutions_ and _progressions_ within the Lydian system.

Chapter 5 is devoted to Zappa's non-diatonic music. The first section of this chapter explores Zappa's methods of _chromatic_ pitch organization, including _pitch-class diversity, chromatic saturation,_ and _symmetry_. *The second section investigates a system of composition based on a Chord Bible of Zappa's own devising. *This section includes a preliminary recreation of certain aspects of _Chord Bible_ and a discussion of the compositional employment of Chord-Bible harmony in the series of orchestral works composed circa 1977-1982.

I immediately jumped to chapter 5 when I saw that Chord Bible part. What in the hell could that be?
Follow the link and download it yourself. 

https://etd.ohiolink.edu/pg_10?0::NO:10:P10_ETD_SUBID:82908#abstract-files


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2017)




----------



## heckler73 (May 5, 2017)

Good News: Samuel Andreyev was last spotted acquiring a second-hand copy of Uncle Meat. He will soon become one of the Borg. 
He was also interviewing 'Drumbo' (John French) the last original member of the Magic Band and the guy who actually transcribed/composed the songs on Trout Mask Replica. It was actually insightful and I learned a few more things about Beefheart's madness. He had some serious social-interaction issues, it sounds like.

That aside, I've been listening to the _*CORSAGA*_, lately, having completed the current set (Joe's Corsage, Joe's Domage, Joe's Xmasage, Joe's Menage, Joe's Camouflage). These are the albums that Joe Travers has been issuing, as he combs through the vaults, transferring the analog into digital, so it can remain _*timeless*_...and well preserved.  A peculiar aspect is the Conceptual Continuity, in that it is more emphasized in this series (literally); the prior album's cover photo is on the spine of the current, songs on sequential albums, the 'garage' rehearsal space, etc. I'm not sure how the series will continue forward without Gail's input, but I presume Joe is still transferring considering they managed to raise the money required to preserve the vault...

However, I have found myself becoming absolutely absorbed in the last album. It was made from rehearsal cassettes (and 4-track, I think?) that Denny Walley had recorded around '75 by the look and sound. It was the band that never was (as opposed to the _*Best Band You Never Heard in Your Life*_) ; hence, the camouflage moniker. 

There are some incredible tracks on there, one in particular (Reeny-Ra) has been keeping me up until the Witching hour for several days over the past week or two, trying to decipher all the parts (bass, horns, vocals), and playing them on the guitar. It is a relatively simple song but it has one helluva _*hook*_.

And then there is the opener...A masterpiece never quite realized to its potential. Enough remains to feed the imagination of the imaginer, though. So, enjoy:


----------



## heckler73 (May 13, 2017)

In June 1993, Zappa was having one of his 'better' days, and gave the world one final media interview before sliding back--a few days later--down the slope to his inevitable 'check-out' appointment a few months later.
It was a radio show he had done many times over the years, and perhaps it was a fitting venue for for him to have a little party with his fans.
Now the interview is unfortunately spaced out over 12 parts, but this sampler is somewhat fitting on several levels.
In it, a fax _*supposedly*_ from Steven Hawking (a hot hot HOT topic in Politics, for about 15 minutes this week  ) is read out, which is somewhat surprising at first, but what was more remarkable was the response Frank gave. Then again, he dedicated his book _*to him*_. 
His hypothesis is interesting, but ... 






The whole interview is full of thought provoking moments along with several WTFs, but would you really expect anything less from a typical day with Frank?
I didn't think so...
BTW if you want to know the secret of his 'clean sound' live and in the studio, you'll find it in the latter parts. It all comes down to _*where*_ one places the effect, not just the type of effect.
(Is this a tripartite Conceptual Continuity junction post? Great googly moogly, the complexity deepens)


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 3, 2017)

So how about that Stockhausen guy?

There's a record by Karlheinz Stockhausen on the Deutsche Gramophon label called "Gesang der Jünglinge", it's the "Song Of The Youths"; "Kontakte" ("Contact") is on the other side. Buy that (DGG 138811).

What's that, Uncle Frank? You want me to get into some wild composition from an eclectic genius, orphaned by 17, who spent his early life dealing with cadavers and misery in a time of nazis, assembling a work of music envisioned as a hymn, but completely using carefully constructed electronic noise "chords" and tape splicing (i.e. _*musique concrète*_) in an underground shelter during the mid '50s, before Elvis or any real glimmer of Rock and Roll entered on stage? You know, he made a lot of stuff, Frank, and the bulk of it being extremely complex and difficult to listen to. I mean, do you _*seriously*_ want me to go down that entire path?

Some of his early pieces I thought were interesting. But once he got his PR going, I think that he stopped dealing with the real questions of what music is all about and got into the syndrome that most contemporary composers get themselves into, which is: ' . . . nobody wants a composer working at a university who can write a melody or actually a set of chord changes or even a rhythm that you can comprehend, so I have to write this ugly music so I can keep my job.' . . . it's a game of writing unintelligible swill. And as long as nobody can understand it, it's very easy for them to cover up the fact that it is not musical.

Oh. So would you consider him a big influence on your work, then?

Stockhausen isn't really an influence. That is, I have some of his records but I don't play them much. [John] Cage is a big influence.

O RLY? Well, I guess I'll have to look at him later.

Meanwhile, here's what Frank wanted us to hear. (*GDJ* is for the first 13:10, then a 30 sec break, going into *Kontakte *for the rest)






Samuel Andreyev (once again, coincidentally) has covered this piece in-depth, so I would recommend going to watch his analysis, if you feel so inclined. You'll likely be amazed when you see *HOW *he wrote this stuff on paper! CLICK HERE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv-I-CNv3JI
I have to say, when I listen to it, I hear passages from _*We're Only In It For The Money, *_especially those "splash"-like sounds, such as the opening. Think _*Flower Punk*_ and the opening hit of the instruments (probably made by cutting into the track at a peak wave of the signal). This technique shows up all over the place on the Mothers albums, if one _*listens *_carefully, as opposed to just hearing. As I am writing this, it is my first time listening to _*Kontakte*_ and I can hear more "influence"...but that may take some brave ears to get that far, especially on a first try. GDJ is worth listening to, _*at least once*_. It's all a part of the Conceptual Continuity, people. You know you want it...make the effort. You'll love it. It's a way of life.

There is something else, important to note (again, tying back to the *SPACE *concept Zappa/Varese used in composition). This piece (Gesang der Jünglinge) was originally meant to be played in PENTAPHONIC sound! That's right, 5-way audio. Zappa experimented with QUADROPHONIA (the DVD release, _*quAUDIOphiliac *_is a perfect example), but Stockhausen was still one step above _*that*_! 
But for Kontakte, he settled on quadro, perhaps realizing 5 speakers were superfluous?


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 10, 2017)

Drive-by mystery music break...
Who is Pekka Pohjola?
Well...wouldn't _*YOU*_ (yes...you there, with the hard-on) like to know?




A Finn who turned down Zappa? WOW!


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 10, 2017)

In the event you're wondering why Pekka came onto Zappa's radar, check out his first solo release from 1972. It becomes pretty clear within the first 5 minutes. They would've been incredible on the same stage at that time.


----------



## heckler73 (Jun 18, 2017)

Conceptual Continuity puzzle piece found!

The year, 1963...Zappa and Ray Collins decided to try making "surf" music.
The result is here for you to ponder. Is that Zappa "singing" opposite to Collins?
*Surf surf surf surf...*
*



*Hmmm..._A Subsidiary of Demented World Domination Inc._
__


----------



## heckler73 (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh no, Son of Orange County, you thought Zappa was dead?
Smoke the tapes, fool... he just smells funny.

Look people, you need to hear this at least once. It is the only _*supposed*_ soundboard recording of the '88 tour. Y'know the one that fell apart because Thunes was an apparent dick in rehearsals, and the geezers in the band didn't appreciate it, so Zappa fired the lot of the kids in grey-haired camouflage after having to endure a bunch of "playground psychotics". It's not the Genova finale (you can find it on your own) but arguably of equal significance in the grand scheme of thermodynamic equilibriums (sans anthropogenesisesis).

The secret word is *SHAWSHAGE*... that's right, not "sausage".
Say it like you have one in your mouth.
I promise you, the comedy is rich in this one. And don't forget to light one for the *FIRST* encore. Y'know a mini-show of exuberant proportions comes with every ticket after the reggie.






Shut Up 'n Light yer [email protected]!


----------

